# Looking to rent in Gumbet



## Kayla-x (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi,

My friend and I work in Gumbet and we are looking to move out of the staff accommodation. We have came back to the UK to visit family for Christmas and it is proving difficult to find properties to rent without being in Turkey. Does anyone have any advice or is anyone renting a property? We are looking for a 2 bedroom property as central as possible.

Any advice would be much appreciated.


Thanks


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Did you check sahibinden.com ?


----------



## Kayla-x (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi Belgarath,

I have been on that website this morning! Thanks very much for recommendig it, its been a great help


----------

